# Mountains of Misery still has 41 openings...



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

...as of tonight (Wednesday). So come ride!

http://www.cyclingdoubleheader.com​
There's no rider limit for Wilderness Road Ride.

Hope to see you this weekend, the best Cycling Double Header ever!


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I'm going to be within a couple hours of it this weekend and seriously thought about doing Mountains of Misery....but that late registration fee is a bit steep. I may plan earlier next year and give it a whirl.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

save me a spot next year.

after 3 consecutive years, I'm out this one.

I'm still a little too fat - and have had no major climbing in this year.

Also I just pulled the hell out of my back this past SUnday.. probably need more recovery time for the final climb.


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

Very tempting! I have done it 4 times...

Why am I even checking this forum? Just recovered from injury, can't ride 100 miles, let alone one with "mountains" and "misery" in it. 

See you next year.


----------

